# League of Legends



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 12, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, does anyone here play league of legends? it's a really fast-growing game, and i find its a nice break sometimes to control SOMEONE ELSE doing all the fighting for me XD (not that i fight regularly, outside of sparring lol)


----------

